# Printer/computer ?



## LesleyS (Jan 2, 2008)

We have 2 computers and one printer. How do I set it up to where both computers can talk to the same printer without having to plug and unplug the printer all the time. And also how can I get my laptop to print to the printer while in use in another room. If you can help please be specific as I am a real computer dummy. Thank oyu in advance for your help.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

LesleyS said:


> We have 2 computers and one printer. How do I set it up to where both computers can talk to the same printer without having to plug and unplug the printer all the time. And also how can I get my laptop to print to the printer while in use in another room. If you can help please be specific as I am a real computer dummy. Thank oyu in advance for your help.


Are your two computers networked? If so, one computer can "share" the printer to the other. Of course, the computer with the printer has to be on in order to print.

If you wish to print with only one computer on you will need a print server, like this one.

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=PS121NAR&cat=NET


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

can't they all be connected via a router and allow access from both pc's? i really don't know, but i am trying to do the same as the OP since my router died and my everyday pc's monitor (pc hooked to the printer) died.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

If all your computers are already networked and your not using the multi function printers Nevada solution is the best, Hang the printer off the network. that way its always available to anyone on the network. Otherwise you need to hang the printer off 1 machine, make sure the machine is on all the time and then play with the microsoft remote printer system.


----------



## LesleyS (Jan 2, 2008)

I really am a dummy. What is networked? So if I have the desk top plugged in to printer and am using laptop in kitchen I should be able to print from laptop :Bawling: if I am networked?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MELOC said:


> can't they all be connected via a router and allow access from both pc's?


Actually, you connect them with a hub, but your router likely has a 4 port hub built in.

You can't connect a printer directly to the hub because printers don't normally interface to Ethernet. In that configuration you will need a print server, as I described above. The print server will bridge Ethernet to USB, as well as share printing resources.

Print servers are also very convenient. In the case of trying to print while the other computer is already printing, the print server can either delay your print job or even buffer your print job in memory so it can be printed when the first job is done.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

LesleyS said:


> I really am a dummy. What is networked? So if I have the desk top plugged in to printer and am using laptop in kitchen I should be able to print from laptop :Bawling: if I am networked?


Being "networked" means that the computers can communicate to share resources, either over a network cable or over a wireless network. If you are sharing Internet you are no doubt networked.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Some printers do connect directly to the hub - mine does. I paid a few bucks more for the network model but the difference was less than the cost of a print server. Either way, directly off the network is so much better than sharing through a computer.


----------



## LesleyS (Jan 2, 2008)

How do you hang the printer off the network? What is a hub? can you give me step by step instructions PLEEEEEZZ :shrug:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

LesleyS said:


> How do you hang the printer off the network? What is a hub? can you give me step by step instructions PLEEEEEZZ :shrug:


First you need to setup a network. Before doing that you need to decide if you want a wired network or a wireless network, because the hardware you will need to buy is different for each. 

The wired network will require network cable connecting the computers. The wireless network will give you the freedom to use your laptop anywhere in your house with no cable.


----------



## LesleyS (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, My laptop can be used anywhere without wires. Both computers access internet so I guess we are networked?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

LesleyS said:


> Ok, My laptop can be used anywhere without wires. Both computers access internet so I guess we are networked?


No doubt. You're all set. You can share the printer from one computer, but the computer with the printer must always be on for you to print. 

Alternatively, you could get a wireless print server. With the print server you can always print from either computer. The printer is always ready. Here's one for ~$40.

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=TEW-PS1U-WB-R&cat=NET


----------



## tenpin (Sep 28, 2004)

Nevada, I have been following this thread closely since I would like to do what LesleyS is attempting. It is still not clear how to send a document from one pc to the other pc with a printer.
Ex.
Computer #1 is hard wired to high speed internet (cable) and also hard wired to the printer. It also has the D-link wireless router.
Computer #2 has no printer and only a D-link wireless adapter to receive internet.
The question then is: What needs to be set-up or installed if anything on computer #2 to send a document to the printer connected to computer #1? anything on #1?
Do I need to install the printer software on computer #2? 
Thanks


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

tenpin said:


> Nevada, I have been following this thread closely since I would like to do what LesleyS is attempting. It is still not clear how to send a document from one pc to the other pc with a printer.
> Ex.
> Computer #1 is hard wired to high speed internet (cable) and also hard wired to the printer. It also has the D-link wireless router.
> Computer #2 has no printer and only a D-link wireless adapter to receive internet.
> ...


First, computer #1 needs to have file & printer sharing enabled in the network settings. Once that's enabled go to Printers & Faxes in the Control Panel and right-click on the printer you wish to share, then select Sharing. You can enable printer sharing in there.

In computer #2, go to Printers & Faxes in the Control Panel. Right-click on that panel and select Add Printer. Specify Network Printer for the location, then browse up computer #1 and select the printer you shared. It may or may not ask for the printer driver. Some printer drivers are capable of being passed to computer #2 and some aren't, but chances are that you'll need to provide the printer driver.


----------



## tenpin (Sep 28, 2004)

Well. I'll be! It works! Amazing.Thank You Nevada


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

tenpin said:


> Well. I'll be! It works! Amazing.Thank You Nevada


----------

